# Diy chiller. Please suggest



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi APC friends. I am having problem maintaining temp. of my planted aquarium. General temp in my city is 35-42 degree C in this summer season. I have attached a cooling fan on top of the tank and maintaining temp. between 25-27 C. My friend gave me this radiator and instructed me to use it with cooler fan to lower down temperature of tank. Cooling fins and in-out pipes are of copper. 
So please kindly suggest me, will it be appropriate to use this thing in my planted tank? Is copper harmful to fish?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi viral,

I would not use it because some fish species are very susceptible to copper poisoning.

If my temperatures get too high I float a plastic bag with a couple of ice cubes in the tank.


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

i agree, the DIY chiller is a pain to work out to make, leave it


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi viral,
> 
> I would not use it because some fish species are very susceptible to copper poisoning.
> 
> If my temperatures get too high I float a plastic bag with a couple of ice cubes in the tank.


Then I would leave this chiller idea aside. I can't risk the life of my fishes. Your idea of ice cubes is far more handy and better...


----------



## Tikulila (Feb 18, 2011)

What I do to lower the temp' is take the 0.5L or 0.33L bottles and freeze them, then put the in the aquarium. They survive for about 1H.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

A less intensive method is to angle a fan so it blows air across the top of your tank. It will reduce the temperature by evaporative cooling.


----------



## viral (Oct 21, 2011)

Zapins said:


> A less intensive method is to angle a fan so it blows air across the top of your tank. It will reduce the temperature by evaporative cooling.


That's the same angle, I have placed my fan. It reduces temp. by 5 degrees. But I need to lower down more for my new dwarf Hc. I brought 13 bunches of them but only two of them survived. Others have died.


----------

